# Gattuso commenta il KO contro la Juve. 6 aprile 2019.



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".

Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi".
> 
> in aggiornamento



Avvisatelo che giochiamo Sabato,in caso non si presenta in panchina...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi".
> 
> in aggiornamento



Ridicolo, non parla dell'ennesimo furto. Fuori dalle palle veramente.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita".
> 
> in aggiornamento



Povero Gattuso. Non gli gira niente bene.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente Skyfo che ne loda il lavoro,per i mafiosi ladri Gattuso al Milan è una garanzia.


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. *Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro.* Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita
> 
> in aggiornamento


Ma va a cagher va.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive. Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere".
> 
> in aggiornamento



Adesso se la prende pure coi tifosi?

Un autogol continuo.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".



.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".



È fuori di testa. Questa partita ha dimostrato come possiamo fare pressing alto. Mentre lui sostiene da un anno e mezzo che invece non è nelle nostre possibilità. Scarso e testardo. Il non voler parlare degli episodi mi lascia perplesso. A che pro?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. *Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo*".



Dal derby PERSO che dice la stessa frase piu' o meno...


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> È fuori di testa. Questa partita ha dimostrato come possiamo fare pressing alto. Mentre lui sostiene da un anno e mezzo che invece non è nelle nostre possibilità. Scarso e testardo. Il non voler parlare degli episodi mi lascia perplesso. A che pro?



Guarda io all'inizio avevo dato fiducia a Gattuso seppur di malavoglia ma mi ha deluso molto sotto ogni punto di vista, ma soprattutto per la mentalità perdente che non riesco a capire da dove derivi visto il suo passato. E mi da fastidio anche il continuo sviolinare degli addetti ai lavori nei suoi riguardi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".



Ridicolo. Non ha detto niente di quello che doveva dire.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".



Finché il pisciarolo continuerà a mettersi a 90 di fronte alle decisioni arbitrali le parole di Leonardo saranno del tutto inutili


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

che schifo di allenatore.

non vale una sega

senza palle


----------



## Devil man (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché noi ci mettiamo una eternità ad esonerare gli allenatori quando perdono la bussola ? Ci piace un sacco l'auto lesionismo...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".




Io immagino Conte o Mourinho che subiscono quello che ha subito oggi il Milan. Chissà che direbbero, Gattuso ci manca solo che faccia pure i complimenti ai ladri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

S. Inzaghi si lamenta, Mazzarri si lamenta, Spalletti si lamenta, Di Francesco si lamentava, perchè costui non lo fa mai?


----------



## Devil man (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che schifo di allenatore.
> 
> non vale una sega
> 
> senza palle



Un mio amico che tifa Pisa lo aveva detto, " stai attento che Gattuso allenatore è un senza palle... Sta facendo gli stessi danni che ha fatto al Pisa "


----------



## diavolo (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".



Ha definitivamente perso la brocca.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> S. Inzaghi si lamenta, Mazzarri si lamenta, Spalletti si lamenta, Di Francesco si lamentava, perchè costui non lo fa mai?



Il bello che va a salutarlo(fabbri) a fine partita pure ...


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2019)

penso che oggi non gli si possa dir molto,al massimo mettere prima Cutrone.
aramente si è vista un'ora così male la juve e con il pubblico ammutolito,a parte la curva di apolidi cafoncelli che insultavano Reina ad ogni rinvio per il passato napoletano,poi quel goal ha rianimato gli animi.
ci vuole pure la fortuna,tanto che dybala sarebbe dovuto uscire prima ma poi allegri ha ritardato la sostituzione


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Aprile 2019)

Solito pagliaccio che non parla di episodi


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2019)

Va beh oggi a Mr Veleno non gli puoi dire nulla. Contro la mafia non puoi mai vincere. 

Gli auguro di perdere 5 titolari nella partita contro l Ajax


----------



## David Drills (6 Aprile 2019)

Il pressing alto è l'unica cosa che può salvarci, oggi ho visto una gara di personalità e spero di rivederla con la Lazio, ma quello che mi preoccupa sono le partite successive.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".



*Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."*


----------



## fra29 (6 Aprile 2019)

Mai che parla degli arbitri. Mai.
Dove è finito il guerriero che era in campo?!


----------



## Garrincha (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."



Capra


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."



Davvero inconcepibile non dire nulla sull'arbitro ma prendersela con i tifosi. Boh...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2019)

non se la prende con l'arbitro ma se la prende con noi tifosi...follia ahahahahahah

tra l'altro altro che non segue i social….questo è uno di quelli che li segue di più altroché...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davvero inconcepibile non dire nulla sull'arbitro ma prendersela con i tifosi. Boh...




Conte, Mourinho o Guardiola avrebbero detto ben altre cose.

Lo dico? Quanto ci vorrebbe un Mourinho che fustigava il sistema ai tempi dell’Inter.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."


Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti come al solito, scandaloso l’attacco ai tifosi. Ormai conto i giorni che restano alla sua dipartita.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

Non arrabbiatevi se Leonardo e Gattuso non esagerano con le parole, non lo fanno perchè è inutile.

Devi essere potente per poter smascherare quest' altra cupola, ma servono le palle, tipo quelle avute da Moratti 13 anni fa che ha organizzato tutto lo scherzetto.


----------



## jacky (6 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo una squadra che è potenzialmente quinta a +1 su Atalanta e Roma e +2 sul Torino e dice che gli riconoscono un grande lavoro.
Fa comodo avere un incapace a Milano, sponda Milan.
Questa è una squadra che doveva stare ancora in EL ed avere 10 punti in più in campionato.
Piatek fa un gol a gara, neanche basta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Se ne deve andare.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non arrabbiatevi se Leonardo e Gattuso non esagerano con le parole, non lo fanno perchè è inutile.
> 
> Devi essere potente per poter smascherare quest' altra cupola, ma servono le palle, tipo quelle avute da Moratti 13 anni fa che ha organizzato tutto lo scherzetto.



Da incupirsi c'è perché Gattuso è l'unico allenatore al mondo capace di perdere nonostante l'avversario non scenda in campo a prescindere dalla direzione arbitrale, delle altre sedici squadre forse tre avrebbero pareggiato


----------



## Goro (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."



Cerca di far contenti tutti per il suo interesse, se ne avesse di più per il Milan farebbe la "guerra" come invece sta facendo per sè stesso con una sviolinata assurda... e quando parla di addetti ai lavori è pari pari all'articolo della Gazzetta riportato qui in questi giorni, si crede un grande allenatore


----------



## Igniorante (6 Aprile 2019)

Questi continui elogi dei media hanno stancato, primo perchè fanno palesemente capire che lui in realtà è un mediocre che FA COMODO che resti lì seduto, piuttosto di lasciare il posto a qualcuno più preparato.
Secondo, perchè poi lui per primo ci crede, senza rendersi conto del suo attuale valore e del fatto che le sviolinate di Caressa, Sconcerti o chi per loro NON VALGONO più del parere dei tifosi stessi del Milan.
E poi basta con questi errori che "ci possono stare", basta, per Dio.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ridicolo. Non ha detto niente di quello che doveva dire.



Immagini se al suo posto ci fosse stato Mouriño?


----------



## Sotiris (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."



Sempre più vergognoso.
Arbitro in buona fede?
Attacco ai tifosi, di fatto.

Ripeto: voglio Mourinho non uno che sembra godere sotto sotto perché la Roma può riavvicinarsi alla Champions.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."


BASTAAAA VATTENE!!! Peggio di Brocchi e Inzaghi messi assieme, non ti si sopporta piu; ormai e assorto a EX BANDIERA a cui dare fuoco


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Aprile 2019)

Sentendo l’intervista e i commenti sembra che la partita l’avessimo vinta.
Ricapitolando, la juve che praticamente non giocava ci ha concesso almeno 3/4 palle gol e ne abbiamo sfruttata una. La juve appena ha iniziato a giocare ne ha avute almeno il doppio e senza fare tanta fatica rischiando pure di rimanere in 10.
Qui si deve parlare di rosa scarsa, di inadeguatezza di giocatori ma pure di un Gattuso che non ha mai dimostrato di poter fare un salto di qualità anzi. 
Perdere punti al Conad stadium ci sta, si dimentica che abbiamo perso punti fondamentali contro squadre tecnicamente imparagonabili colla nostra, ma organizzate meglio.

Ad essere onesti bisognerebbe parlare pure degli assenti, Bonaventura e Zapata su tutti, che erano ruoli fondamentali in questo maledetto 433. Il non utilizzo di Conti per il modesto Calabria è un mistero. Pure il mancato utilizzo di Strinic che sarebbe risultato molto utile.


----------



## PM3 (7 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non arrabbiatevi se Leonardo e Gattuso non esagerano con le parole, non lo fanno perchè è inutile.
> 
> Devi essere potente per poter smascherare quest' altra cupola, ma servono le palle, tipo quelle avute da Moratti 13 anni fa che ha organizzato tutto lo scherzetto.



Leonardo ha detto quello che doveva dire. "L'arbitro ha condizionato la partita"
Gattuso "credo nella buona fede", ma vai a quel paese Gattuso, mannaggia a me che ti difendo pure. Dove la vede la buona fede? Ma di che parliamo?
Preferisco Spalletti con i suoi sermoni che non vogliono dire nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Nelle dichiarazioni ha avuto più palle Bakayoko che non è neanche di nostra proprietà e che sta qua da 7 mesi, piuttosto che Gattuso che è il nostro allenatore ed ex giocatore che per più di dieci anni ha giocato con questa maglia.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."



Io sono ancora scioccato per l'attacco ai tifosi del Milan, nella serata in cui l'arbitro ci ha ammazzati. Io non mi lamento mai degli arbitri, ma ieri l'ALLENATORE DEL MILAN avrebbe dovuto fare fuoco e fiamme. Contro l'arbitro, non contro i tifosi.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Aprile 2019)

Ore 13.42 la rabbia per l'infame conferenza stampa del sig. Gattuso non è sbollita. È riuscito a riabilitare un dirigente che ha allenato l'Inter. E Maldini dov'è? Cosa dice Maldini??!


----------



## Boomer (7 Aprile 2019)

Vergognati. Dopo che ti hanno fregato l'ennesima partita vai a li e lecchi il culo alla Rube e agli Agnelli. Forse perchè vuoi che ti aiutino a trovare un'altra squadra perchè sai quanto incompetente sei? 

Mi vergogno io per te. Ormai sei più amato dagli rubentini che dai milanisti.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Aprile 2019)

Ore 18.04 leggo che lì in Italia il canale tematico dei ratti e i tifosi dei ratti sottolineano la mano data da Gattuso al sicario. Sono a mente fredda e lo schifo per Gattuso non diminuisce. E l'ho difeso per mesi qui dentro.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Sky commenta il KO contro la Juve:"Parliamo di calcio giocato e di come li abbiamo messi in difficoltà. Non parlo di altro. L'abbiamo persa negli ultimi 20 minuti per errori nostri che ci possono stare. Dobbiamo continuare così. Domenica si gioca per qualcosa di molto importante. Dobbiamo giocare per la prestazione di oggi. Anche l'anno scorso qui meritavamo qualcosa in più. Credo alla buona fede dell'arbitro. Siamo stati ingenui commettendo errori. E' uscita tutta la loro qualità. Siamo riusciti a fare una pressione alta. Loro hanno provato a giocare a tre poi si sono messi 4-4-2. Noi a livello di atteggiamento e a livello tattico abbiamo fatto una grande partita. Mi sono stati riconosciuti i meriti? *Me ne sbatto di quello che dice la gente. Io al Milan ho vinto tanto. Gli addetti ai lavori mi dicono cose positive.* Rivedono il giocatore Gattuso. Oggi faccio un altro ruolo. E penso che *i tifosi sono rimasti a Gattuso passione e grinta*. L'importante è capire la forza del mio staff. Vorrei l'amore dei tifosi? No, voglio l'amore dei miei figli, di mia moglie. Va bene tutto. La cosa più importante è non leggere. Oggi non potevamo aspettarli. Dovevamo essere aggressivi e lo abbiamo fatto. MI aspettavo che facessero giocare Cancelo. Oggi siamo stati bravi. Abbiamo avuto coraggio. Lo abbiamo dimostrato. *La pressione alta sarà il marchio di fabbrica da oggi?* Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo il dovere di fare qualcosa di nuovo. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Dopo il derby avevamo perso un pò di mentalità e di voglia di reagire. Questa partita deve farci ritrovare tutto questo".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza: "L'atteggiamento negativo dell'arbitro verso i miei giocatori? Prendo cortisone tutti i giorni per gli occhi, ci vedo poco ma non sono ancora cieco. Ho visto tutto. Mandzukic sembrava un po' al parco giochi, faceva quel che voleva, con questo fisico imponente e tutti questi gesti. Dobbiamo essere bravi anche noi a crescere e farci rispettare quando ci sono giocatori e situazioni di questo tipo."



Non ci siamo.

Credere alla buon fede è ovviamente ipocrita da parte tua. Essere sprovveduti e credere a Babbo Natale dimostra poca intelligenza. Non devi necessariamente fare il tamarro di fronte alle telecamere, ma manifestare dubbi e perplessità, certo, magari con sobrietà, rientra nei tuoi doveri di protettore del gruppo, visto che ne vai così fiero. Il veleno non lo mettere solo nelle vene dei tuoi giocatori, mettilo anche nelle dichiarazioni contro la classe arbitrale.

E l'attacco ai tifosi è totalmente fuori luogo. Anzitutto se sei diventato quello che sei lo devi ai tifosi. E poi non leggere non fa di te uno duro e determinato, e che porta avanti le sue idee. Sentire cosa hanno da dire gli altri è sempre positivo, e le critiche aiutano a riflettere e migliorarsi, anche se poi la tua strada la vuoi portare avanti in una certa maniera. E' sintomo di limitatezza e arroganza.

Detto questo, io ti ho difeso, non certo per il gioco ma umanamente, contro tutti. Ma adesso ho un motivo in più per non accordarti più benevolenza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo.
> 
> Credere alla buon fede è ovviamente ipocrita da parte tua. Essere sprovveduti e credere a Babbo Natale dimostra poca intelligenza. Non devi necessariamente fare il tamarro di fronte alle telecamere, ma manifestare dubbi e perplessità, certo, magari con sobrietà, rientra nei tuoi doveri di protettore del gruppo, visto che ne vai così fiero. Il veleno non lo mettere solo nelle vene dei tuoi giocatori, mettilo anche nelle dichiarazioni contro la classe arbitrale.
> 
> ...



Infatti credere ancora alla buona fede e che gli arbitri sbaglino per incompetenza è follia, soprattutto dopo l'introduzione del Var, i due rigori di ieri li avrebbe convalidati anche uno che di calcio non capisce nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non arrabbiatevi se Leonardo e Gattuso non esagerano con le parole, non lo fanno perchè è inutile.
> 
> Devi essere potente per poter smascherare quest' altra cupola, ma servono le palle, tipo quelle avute da Moratti 13 anni fa che ha organizzato tutto lo scherzetto.



moratti per sempre nei nostri cuori


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

mi fa sempre più schifo ogni secondo che passa.

questo allena contro ormai, non mi aspetto più niente.

e mi accodo....... maldini cosa ne pensa? non ha più la facoltà di pensare?
ma che cavolo è venuto a fare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi fa sempre più schifo ogni secondo che passa.
> 
> questo allena contro ormai, non mi aspetto più niente.
> 
> ...



Secondo me Gattuso è già stato fatto fuori, e non grazie a Maldini, ma a Leonardo. A prescindere se arriveremo ottavi o quarti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Gattuso è già stato fatto fuori, e non grazie a Maldini, ma a Leonardo. A prescindere se arriveremo ottavi o quarti.



senza dubbio. ma non adesso, da dicembre.
è da la che dico che gattuso si dimetterà a fine stagione... in questo caso andrà alla roma


----------



## Sotiris (7 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi fa sempre più schifo ogni secondo che passa.
> 
> questo allena contro ormai, non mi aspetto più niente.
> 
> ...



Esatto, Maldini cosa dice??!
Io con Maldini dal 2009 in poi sono sempre stato critico, so perfettamente che qui la scorsa estate sono stato odiato per quello che ho scritto su Maldini-post calciatore.
Io adesso mi trovo costretto, turandomi il naso, a dire che un ex allenatore dell'Inter nostro attuale dirigente è l'unico che mostra di avere le p...., e che "sogno" un ex allenatore dell'Inter come allenatore, uno capace di questo in quello stadio di escremento ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ore 18.04 leggo che lì in Italia il canale tematico dei ratti e i tifosi dei ratti sottolineano la mano data da Gattuso al sicario. Sono a mente fredda e lo schifo per Gattuso non diminuisce. E l'ho difeso per mesi qui dentro.



Ti rammento che Gattuso ha pure chiesto scusa per l'espulsione che ha subito in Supercoppa dopo l'ennesimo furto ricevuto dai gobbi.
Veniamo continuamente defraudati e lui stringe le mani ai sicari chiedendo pure scusa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Esatto, Maldini cosa dice??!
> Io con Maldini dal 2009 in poi sono sempre stato critico, so perfettamente che qui la scorsa estate sono stato odiato per quello che ho scritto su Maldini-post calciatore.
> Io adesso mi trovo costretto, turandomi il naso, a dire che un ex allenatore dell'Inter nostro attuale dirigente è l'unico che mostra di avere le p...., e che "sogno" un ex allenatore dell'Inter come allenatore, uno capace di questo in quello stadio di escremento ...



purtroppo anche lui ha perso lo smalto dei tempi migliori (mou). mi piacerebbe un allenatore così nel milan di adesso, ne avremmo un gran bisogno.

maldini è sempre stato il mio idolo, ma non essendo miope adesso come adesso la sua carriera dirigenziale non mi piace. 

leonardo mi è sempre piaciuto, il fatto che sia andato all'inter lo vedo come un tentativo di vendetta contro la ex dirigenza. ma è una persona corretta secondo me e molto preparata. non come pirlo e gattuso


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Esatto, Maldini cosa dice??!
> Io con Maldini dal 2009 in poi sono sempre stato critico, so perfettamente che qui la scorsa estate sono stato odiato per quello che ho scritto su Maldini-post calciatore.
> Io adesso mi trovo costretto, turandomi il naso, a dire che un ex allenatore dell'Inter nostro attuale dirigente è l'unico che mostra di avere le p...., e che "sogno" un ex allenatore dell'Inter come allenatore, uno capace di questo in quello stadio di escremento ...



Su Leonardo ho sempre saputo che avrebbe agito solo per il bene del Milan e che sarebbe stato uno di quelli con più "palle" e competenza.
Su Maldini tocca, in parte, cominciare a ricredersi. Non dico che avrebbe dovuto cacciare Gattuso, probabilmente non ne ha neanche la facoltà, ma quantomeno andare a spiegargli che non si può giocare in un modo così osceno, e supportare la preparazione delle partite più delicate, sia a livello tecnico che mentale.
Questo, sinceramente, è il ruolo che penso abbia. Altrimenti l'hanno messo solo a fare la faccia "bella" della società, ma compiti zero.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Esatto, Maldini cosa dice??!
> Io con Maldini dal 2009 in poi sono sempre stato critico, so perfettamente che qui la scorsa estate sono stato odiato per quello che ho scritto su Maldini-post calciatore.
> Io adesso mi trovo costretto, turandomi il naso, a dire che un ex allenatore dell'Inter nostro attuale dirigente è l'unico che mostra di avere le p...., e che "sogno" un ex allenatore dell'Inter come allenatore, uno capace di questo in quello stadio di escremento ...





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> purtroppo anche lui ha perso lo smalto dei tempi migliori (mou). mi piacerebbe un allenatore così nel milan di adesso, ne avremmo un gran bisogno.
> 
> maldini è sempre stato il mio idolo, ma non essendo miope adesso come adesso la sua carriera dirigenziale non mi piace.
> 
> leonardo mi è sempre piaciuto, il fatto che sia andato all'inter lo vedo come un tentativo di vendetta contro la ex dirigenza. ma è una persona corretta secondo me e molto preparata. non come pirlo e gattuso



Calma. Maldini secondo me c'entra solo parzialmente in questa storia, forse è ancora troppo presto per lui, per incidere pesantemente nel club. Leonardo ha quasi sicuramente più voce in capitolo, e sono convinto che anche lui non può muoversi come vorrebbe. Se Paolo si trovasse di fronte ad un bivio e dovesse scegliere, sono certo che andrebbe dalla parte di Leonardo. Non sciupiamo anche la sua figura, ci abbiamo messo tanto a farlo tornare ed è già stato attaccatto abbastanza, essere in prima linea a urlare non è mai stato parte del suo essere. Lui ha detto subito che preferisce lavorare in altro modo e che desidera essere giudicato per il lavoro che farà nel futuro.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Gattuso è già stato fatto fuori, e non grazie a Maldini, ma a Leonardo. A prescindere se arriveremo ottavi o quarti.



Non lo so, ma secondo me le cose stanno all'incirca così. Adesso magari noi ci lamentiamo, senza sapere che i giochi sono già fatti. Semplicemente non vengono detti ora per ovvii motivi.

Non credo nemmeno ad una sola parola del connubio Gattuso/Maldini. Maldini e Leonardo sono (sembrano) in rapporto simbiotico, ben diverso dal rapporto con Gattuso, dove esisterà sicuramente amicizia, ma non al punto da pregiudicare il suo essere dirigente al Milan.

Sono convinto, e il forum mi è testimone, che parecchie cose le apprezzeremo, D*o volendo, solo più in là nel tempo.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Aprile 2019)

Maldini come Totti è uno stagista, è entrato in punta di piedi in società e osserva più che prendere decisioni ma tutto mi sembra tranne che uno disposto a fare il cartonato come Zanetti, ha rifiutato la proposta di Fassone per il poco potere decisionale e quando parla fa bene o si fa multare per essere entrato nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro come in occasione della partita del figlio segno che è esuberante e fumantino quando serve o la situazione lo istiga.

La caratura del vero Maldini come dirigente la si potrà valutare solo nei prossimi anni quando presumo finito l'apprendistato


----------

